# DTG Shows in the UK?



## Woodleyb (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi there.
As the title suggests, I want to know if there are any trade shows that show DTG printers in action based in the UK.
I read a lot about US shows, but was wondering if there was anything 'closer to home' before I have to make the decision to spend some money on a 'holiday'.

Regards,
Woody


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

28th Feb to 2nd March at the NEC.

Printwear & Promotion LIVE - Register - 28th February - 2nd March 2010

John


----------



## Woodleyb (Apr 13, 2009)

Will it cover DTG?
Have you ever been?

Having checked the site, I got confused as a link showed there are events throughout the year.
If DTG is covered in the next few weeks then thats great!


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

I believe YES will be there with the various DTG Printers they market & of course Brother with the GT range. No doubt there'll be others.

Cheers

john


----------



## Woodleyb (Apr 13, 2009)

Is it just once a year?
Its only that its a little short notice for me to make it.
Thanks for all the help though!


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Woodleyb said:


> Is it just once a year?
> Its only that its a little short notice for me to make it.
> Thanks for all the help though!


Yes, it's an annual event and usually very popular.

There is a show at the NEC in April SignDigital and I'd be certain there'll be some DTG printers there.

See here: Sign & Digital 2010 - Welcome to Sign & Digital UK 2010

Cheers

John


----------



## SeedyMedia (Sep 10, 2013)

I'd like to ask the same question but in 2013 please 
I think i'm going for the r-jet 5 but id like to check out what else is around. Cheers.


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

SeedyMedia said:


> I'd like to ask the same question but in 2013 please
> I think i'm going for the r-jet 5 but id like to check out what else is around. Cheers.


Here you go Printwear & Promotion Live The DTG seminar on Sunday & Monday is a good place to start.

The registration is not open as yet but I would imagine it will be very soon. Nice to hear you are interested in the R-Jet 5, it will be @ printwear but you are welcome at Resolute HQ for a demo anytime.

You can book one to one demo's at the show, these go very quickly once we start to take bookings in December.

Another good show is http://www.signuk.com/ this is a bigger show more directed at inkjet in general rather than garment decoration.

Regards

Colin


----------

